
Show HN: An Accurate Whistle Detector I Made in JavaScript - shubhamjain
https://stuff.shubhamjain.co/whistlerr/
======
gus_massa
I get more false negatives than false positives.

Perhaps you can add a sliding button to select the sensibility, with a good
default value. (Don't show the number, only the slide.)

You can track if most people move the sensibility threshold and modify the
default value.

\---

Is the sound processed locally or it is send to your server?

